# Un saluto a voi!



## DMC (10 Dicembre 2019)

Davvero felice di entrare a far parte di questo forum che seguo da anni!
Son un milanista che non riesce proprio a smettere di incavolarsi e gioire.
Speriamo di tornare presto a festeggiare insieme, a discapito dei nostri rivali dai colori smorti, come ai bei vecchi tempi...


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Ciao amico rossonero!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2019)

ciao!


----------



## Abraham (13 Dicembre 2019)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Baba (13 Dicembre 2019)

Forza Milan !


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2019)

Benvenuto, complimenti per il bel thread sulle curiosità legate al mondo del calcio che hai aperto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2019)

Benvenuto e forza Milan!


----------



## DMC (13 Dicembre 2019)

Grazie a tutti! Forza Milan!



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, complimenti per il bel thread sulle curiosità legate al mondo del calcio che hai aperto



Grazie! Ho preso spunto da un articolo letto qualche settimana fa.


----------

